# LYS guitars



## Hamstrung

I recently saw a LYS L20 guitar for sale and I'm wondering if anyone knows what something like that could be worth. They're asking $150 for it. 

The history as I've been able to find out is that apparently these were made in Quebec in the early 80's. The company was bought out by Godin and subsequently the LYS line was discontinued. LYS essentially was the precursor to Seagull.

If there are any subject matter experts here I'd like to hear more. I don't really need another acoustic guitar but if that price is a steal my GAS valve might not prevent me from buying it!


----------



## GuyB

This is what I got from this site :

http://www.jedistar.com/jedistar_vintage_guitar_dating_l2.htm

«1980-1983
Lys guitars were produced by Unisonic. Unisonic was founded by Robert Godin of Godin Guitars and Claude Boucher (son of Normand Boucher founder of Norman Guitars). In 1982, the Unisonic facilities closed and LaSiDo, Inc. bought the trademark. Guitars were produced into 1983 when the design was modified to become Seagull guitars. The first generation of Lys guitars have a dovetail neck joint and the second generation have a bolt-on neck. 
Most acoustic guitars are dreadnought in design. [Source: Blue Book ]»


----------



## Mooh

The fleur-de-lis headstock shape was pretty cool. Wish I had one.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## rollingdam

If it has a solid top go for it


----------



## Steadfastly

rollingdam said:


> If it has a solid top go for it


If it's in real good condition, it's a good price. You could likely get a used guitar of the same quality for a little less but you would have to shop for it. I would offer $125.00 and take it, as I said if it's in really good shape.


----------



## Buzz

There is a Lys 12 string acoustic at a pawnshop near me. Kinda cool it was made by Godin and Norman guitar makers. They still want $399 for it , I might be able to get them down a bit. If i didnt have a sweet Yamaki 12 string I might think about getting it.


----------



## zguitz

Lys were designed by Claude Boucher and made by the Unisonic shop which was a partnership venture between Claude and Robert Godin, from 1979 to 1982. They were distributed by Sibécor Ltée (Godin). In 1982 Claude went back working with is father Normand (Norman Guitars), the Unisonic shop was shut down for a while, then it restarted without Claude under Guitabec Inc (making) / Lasido Inc (selling). The Lys concept would then be modified and changed its name to become the Seagull line of acoustics.


----------



## Buzz

How do they compare to a Boucher?


----------



## zguitz

To my humble knowledge, they don't compete at all. Not the same design and market,
Lys are slopped shoulders with if I recall correctly a rear shift straight taper bracing made in a high volume factory, not a foward scalloped bracing using the finest wood and made in a boutique shop. Some Lys are very nice though like the L-18cw, spruce / walnut gloss finish florentine cutaway.
The Lys L1 L2 L3 would compare to the Norman B-15 B-20 of the time, similar to the early Seagull S-6. A few Lys were made of rosewood, I beleive the model was L-25.


----------



## zguitz

From Godin Guitars website


----------

